

GitHub playable version of The Conception (browser-based 7-day roguelike game) - ondras
http://ondras.github.com/conception/

======
dirkk0
It really took me some time to find out what this is about but it becomes
obvious when you are near the target :-). Great job!

~~~
ondras
Thanks :-) It requires some imagination...

~~~
dirkk0
Come to think of it, one can nearly consider this a 'serious game' (though I
don't like the term much) or it could be enhanced into this: after all it
describes the ... process in quite an entertaining way.

It even explains why sometimes losing is a good thing. :-)

